# silicone bake ware



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi,
Sorry if this is a repeat, but what are your input on the silicone bakeware such as muffins and cake pans? Are they the same material as silpat? They were on sale but I was unwilling to trade in my wilton cake pans etc... 

They look so colorful and I was tempted to try them.. do we need cupcake liners or even bakers joy since it should release on its own?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Some people like them, others dislike them. Some people cant' get them to brown, some people get too much brown. There does seem to be a variation in quality between different makers and their behavior in different ovens.

They're not exactly the same as silpats. Silpats have a fiberglass weave which I think promotes a more similar browning to metal but may just be for strength. But I've not had a browning problem with the common silicone bakeware so perhaps the glass weave is not for browning.

I have a round cake pan that I really like and it releases well. I also have a muffin pan I like that has had good release for me. The instructions for mine are that if you wash them in the dishwasher, you need to grease them lightly before use for a good release. I do wash them in the dishwasher so I haven't tried them with a hand wash to see how that releases without greasing. 

So why silicone over metal? I think they release better and brown as well as metal. And they don't rust. Every darn metal muffin pan I've tried starts rusting on me, even with a hand wash. Since they flex, they store easily in odd locations. 

But experience and opinion varies widely in regards to silicone bakeware.

Phil


----------



## dledmo (Apr 7, 2006)

I found some small kind of bundt cake looking ones meant for a jello mold , about 4" across, at a dollar store which I then cut out the bottom out and use them upside down for egg rings on my nonstick griddle.


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

The Demarle brand of silicon/fiberglass cookware is simply the best. I believe its only sold via home parties, but it is light years ahead of the others, such as KitchenAid.
Demarle is the same company that first brought out Silpat.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I was against silicone, and I prefer to use regular baking pans, but I used them the other day because I had no choice, and my round cakes turned out really good, and they came out super easily. I dunno.. I have mixed feelings. Perhaps I'm ashamed to admit I like them?

I work at Sur la Table and about every other person buys the silicone potholders. Personally, I prefer towels.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I would like to strike my last statement from the record! I used them again and *hated* it. They have to be put on sheetpans which takes up room; if you don't it will change the shape of the cake when you move it. Also, it *can* stick. Screw silicone! 

Down with Silicone!


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

Have you seen the silicone cupcake liners. They are very nice. They are reusable and remove much easier than paper liners.

I use a variety of silicone baking pans and like them, but they are very flexible--even more so when heated--and require some getting-used-to. Generally it is easiest to use a flat sheet under the silicone for moving in and out of the oven.

The directions on mine indicate to follow the recipe instructions regarding pan preparation.


----------



## gwenevere1946 (Feb 12, 2008)

Basically they look dangerous. They have to be handled carefully or perhaps you could get burnt if they collapsed. In addition, I have been told that the loaf pans bulge in the middle and things appear to be a little rotund that are cooked in them!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Everything I've cooked has had a good normal shape to it.

Phil


----------

